

German City Munich considers moving back to Microsoft (from Linux) - wormwold
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sueddeutsche.de%2Fmuenchen%2Fmuenchner-stadtverwaltung-von-microsoft-zu-linux-und-zurueck-1.2090611

======
temp321321
as soon as Mr. Ude retired, plans to undo what he did were set in motion?

